# Looking For A State Park Campground Near St. Louis



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

Looking to camp weekend of may 12 around the st louis area wonderiing any suggestions for state parks and ifI would need a resevation? any input would be great.

Russ


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Johnson Shut-ins was the best State Park in that area. Unfortunately, Ameren UE washed it from the face of the earth when their Taum Sauk reservoir let loose.









Bob


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

We stayed at a KOA when we were in St. Louis. I don't know about any particular state park but here is helpful link.

State Parks near St. Louis


----------



## photosal (Nov 16, 2004)

NAturedog2 said:


> Looking to camp weekend of may 12 around the st louis area wonderiing any suggestions for state parks and ifI would need a resevation? any input would be great.
> 
> Russ


We are traveling thru there in July on our way to OK City. We found a private campground in Cahokia which they advertise as 5 minutes from the Arch. It's rated 7/9.5/8 in Trailer Life. It's called Cahokia RV Parque. Web address follows:

http://www.cahokiarv.com

Good luck!!!
Photosal


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

You might also look at the NE section here http://www.mostateparks.com/neregion.htm. I have heard that Cuivier River State Park is nice. One thing that i always like about MO State Parks is that there are Rangers on the premises and they make nightly rounds to enforce the rules. I always feel safe at these camp grounds. I would go a head and make reservations if you want to make sure you have a spot, well worth the $5 extra to be sure.


----------



## Chacfamily (May 15, 2006)

Don't go to the KOA! The State Park that is closest to all the S. Louis attractions is Babler S.P. It is very nice but fills up quickly all summer Great for hiking, biking and has really nice sites. We are gong there Memorial Day weekend.. Reservations highly suggested.

Meremac SP is about a 45 Min. drive from St. Louis and is also another favorite. Sits on the River, great for hiking, a cave, etc.

Roberstville SP is only 20-25 min outside St. Louis, is a smaller park. We have never camped there but have heard good things about it. Pin Oak Creek RV park is right next to it, but don't bother. The owners are very nice but the sites are right on top of each other. It might not be so bad in May, though, as they shouldn't be too crowded.

cuiver River SP is another great option. We camped there in November and loved it.

I personally would not camp in Cahokia, IL on the other side of the river.

If you have any other questions, just let me know. I'd be glad to help!

also, if you go to www.mostateparks.com, you can see a picture of each site. makes it easier to decide!

Tina


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

photosal said:


> We found a private campground in Cahokia which they advertise as 5 minutes from the Arch.


If it is only 5 minutes from the Arch. You wouldn't want to stay there. Believe me.

Bob


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

W4DRR said:


> We found a private campground in Cahokia which they advertise as 5 minutes from the Arch.


If it is only 5 minutes from the Arch. You wouldn't want to stay there. Believe me.

Bob
[/quote]
Like I had said, there is a lot to having a official Ranger nearby at the state parks. East St. Louis, IL is a pertty rough area, not a site to visit during the day let a lone camp in at night. There are some privite camp sites near 6 flags, but they are expensive and crowded. What are you planning to do in St. Louis? There are a lot of free things all around the area that are just great. If you want to go to the Grants Farm (http://www.grantsfarm.com/) which is a great place, you need to get tickets, for free, but get them ahead of time. The Zoo and Science Center in Forest Park is great also, again free. Have fun.


----------



## photosal (Nov 16, 2004)

W4DRR & Lmbevard, please help!!!

We will be passing thru St Louis, and planned to use it as a rest stop. So will be staying 2 nights there before continuing on to Topeka, and then Ok. City. If Cahokia is not a good area to stay in, can you recommend a specific campground with full hookups. We'll be traveling on I-70 in & out of St Louis, and we picked that spot because it's at our preferred "not to exceed" mileage point (300 Miles) for the day. But we don't want to stay in a bad neighborhood, or get into city traffic towing the rig if we don't have to. Thanks for your advice. Hope you can help us with a better choice.

Photosal


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Chacfamily said:


> Don't go to the KOA!  The State Park that is closest to all the S. Louis attractions is Babler S.P. It is very nice but fills up quickly all summer Great for hiking, biking and has really nice sites. We are gong there Memorial Day weekend.. Reservations highly suggested.
> 
> Meremac SP is about a 45 Min. drive from St. Louis and is also another favorite. Sits on the River, great for hiking, a cave, etc.
> 
> ...




What's wrong with the KOA? We stayed there for 5 days and didn't have any problems. Full hookups, shade, decent pool. It wasn't the greatest campground in the world but far from the worst.


----------



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

My son's going to a Tae kwon do meet in Kirkwood, MO this weekend (may 12) so I am looking for the closest state park to there, I don't know the area so any info would be great.

Russ


----------



## Chacfamily (May 15, 2006)

NAturedog2 said:


> My son's going to a Tae kwon do meet in Kirkwood, MO this weekend (may 12) so I am looking for the closest state park to there, I don't know the area so any info would be great.
> 
> Russ


 We live only about 10 min. from Kirkwood. You will want to go out Highway 44. If you want a state park, Roberstville S.P. would be the best. Go to mostateparks.com and look at the sites. There is also a Jellystone at the Six Flags exit, but I have never stayed there. The KOA is not too bad, I guess, but it sits near the train tracks and can be loud. Not where we would choose to camp for 2 nights, we would rather enjoy our state parks. Roberstville also sits by the river for fishing, etc.

Photsal,

I know there is a campground or 2 off highway 70 that would be better than staying in East St. Louis. For full hook ups, ths S.P.'s are out because Mo state parks only have electic and maybe some water sites. If you take a 5 mile detour off highway 70 to highway 370, just as you cross over the river into St. Charles county is a full hook up RV park. I cannot think of the name right now, but we pass it weekly on the way to soccer so I will let you know (if our games don't keep getting rained out!). It's in an older part of the town but is a decent area.

hope this info helps.

Tina


----------



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

Jsut reserved a site at Babler SP near st. louis. all the reg sites were taken so I reserved a hadicapped??? Don't know if you have to be handicapped or not to use these/??? they looked the same as the reg sites as all their sites are paved so ??? We are heading down thursday so maybe there will be some of there non reseveable ones left if this is a problem.


----------



## photosal (Nov 16, 2004)

Chacfamily said:


> My son's going to a Tae kwon do meet in Kirkwood, MO this weekend (may 12) so I am looking for the closest state park to there, I don't know the area so any info would be great.
> 
> Russ


 We live only about 10 min. from Kirkwood. You will want to go out Highway 44. If you want a state park, Roberstville S.P. would be the best. Go to mostateparks.com and look at the sites. There is also a Jellystone at the Six Flags exit, but I have never stayed there. The KOA is not too bad, I guess, but it sits near the train tracks and can be loud. Not where we would choose to camp for 2 nights, we would rather enjoy our state parks. Roberstville also sits by the river for fishing, etc.

Photsal,

I know there is a campground or 2 off highway 70 that would be better than staying in East St. Louis. For full hook ups, ths S.P.'s are out because Mo state parks only have electic and maybe some water sites. If you take a 5 mile detour off highway 70 to highway 370, just as you cross over the river into St. Charles county is a full hook up RV park. I cannot think of the name right now, but we pass it weekly on the way to soccer so I will let you know (if our games don't keep getting rained out!). It's in an older part of the town but is a decent area.

hope this info helps.

Tina
[/quote]

Tina, would the RV Park in St Charles be Sundermeir's RV Park??? We've checked their web site. It looks like a nice park, but pretty pricey. But if that's the one you're thinking about, we'll take it. We're spending two days in the area for a rest stop, and want someplace that isn't in the wrong part of town.

Thanks for your help...


----------



## Chacfamily (May 15, 2006)

Photosal,

That's the one! Sundermeier's looks very clean and well kept. It is not a camp ground, but RV Park. Just a few miles down the road is Old Town St. Charles with cobblestone streets, lots of quaint little shops, awsome restraunts and of course the casino river boat. At the St. Louis Mills Mall which is an exit away from Sundermeiers, they are opening a Cabellas (sp?). What more can you ask for!

I think it would make a geat stopover.

Tina



NAturedog2 said:


> Jsut reserved a site at Babler SP near st. louis. all the reg sites were taken so I reserved a hadicapped??? Don't know if you have to be handicapped or not to use these/??? they looked the same as the reg sites as all their sites are paved so ??? We are heading down thursday so maybe there will be some of there non reseveable ones left if this is a problem.


I was always told that you cannot reserve the handicapped sites. Going on a THursday, though, you should be able to find another spot if they won't let you take that one. Actually, their best sites (Wooded and secluded) are the non reservable ones.


----------



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

Chacfamily said:


> Jsut reserved a site at Babler SP near st. louis. all the reg sites were taken so I reserved a hadicapped??? Don't know if you have to be handicapped or not to use these/??? they looked the same as the reg sites as all their sites are paved so ??? We are heading down thursday so maybe there will be some of there non reseveable ones left if this is a problem.


I was always told that you cannot reserve the handicapped sites. Going on a THursday, though, you should be able to find another spot if they won't let you take that one. Actually, their best sites (Wooded and secluded) are the non reservable ones.
[/quote]

Thanks for the info, I looked all over the web site for info about this. In illinois I have ahd no problem using these sites but different state different rules?? I thought I probably wouldn't have a problem going on a thurs in may but I was surprised the reservable sites were all reserved already .

russ


----------



## photosal (Nov 16, 2004)

Chacfamily said:


> Jsut reserved a site at Babler SP near st. louis. all the reg sites were taken so I reserved a hadicapped??? Don't know if you have to be handicapped or not to use these/??? they looked the same as the reg sites as all their sites are paved so ??? We are heading down thursday so maybe there will be some of there non reseveable ones left if this is a problem.


I was always told that you cannot reserve the handicapped sites. Going on a THursday, though, you should be able to find another spot if they won't let you take that one. Actually, their best sites (Wooded and secluded) are the non reservable ones.
[/quote]

Tina, thanks so much for your help. We tried both Babler and Robertsville, and nothing was available for our time slot. But thanks to you we'll cancel Cahokia and reserve a site in Sundermeir's. Their sites are $50 to $55 per nite. But better spend a little more than stay in a bad neighborhood. We appreciate your help.
Photosal


----------

